# Hệ thống cơ khí > Công cụ, vật liệu chế tạo máy >  cần giúp về chế tạo máy cưa lọng đứng

## Đức Anh

Chào các anh chị hiện em đang có ý dịnh chế tạo một em máy cưa lọng đứng về phần cơ khí thì em làm được . nhưng em băn khoăn là cái bánh đà cưa lọng và lưỡi cưa chưa biết mua ở đâu .mong các anh chị giúp đỡ vì dk kinh tế eo hẹp nên mới phải tự làm anh chị nào biết mong chỉ giùm. Em cảm ơn trước ạ.

----------


## lehoongf

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zBn5uyRd95o
Ông bạn này có một loạt video về làm Cưa lọng.Bạn tham khảo thử.
Về lưỡi cưa lọng thì : http://quocduy.com/vn/luoi-cua-long-vong.html

Cứ Google cái gì cũng có mà....

----------

